# Masonic quilt



## DDWW (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope this is the right forum area.

My wife wants to make a Masonic quilt. Any of you, or most likely your lady, know where she can find any Masonic patterns?

Thanks
DDWW


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know of any place right off, but you could pull images from the web and make your own pattern out of them. My grandmother used to do that for some of her quilts. If she saw something she liked she would get an image and make her own and then transfer the pattern to the material. Just an idea.


----------



## crono782 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, I agree. Best bet woult be to find some images on the internet and print them off and cut them out. For something more tricked up, perhaps either use a photo editing program or print out and trace an outline then print a line drawing onto transfer paper than can be transferred to fabric. I could think of several methods this way.

EDIT: Do a google image search for "masonic quilt" and you'll see there's some pretty cool stuff out there. I may need to have my wife make one too, hah.


----------



## appzdude (Mar 14, 2013)

I may have to ask my wife to crochet one.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DDWW (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks all. 

We have looked on line and are gathering ideas. 

DDWW


----------



## cutter2001 (Mar 14, 2013)

There is a book, "Freemasonry In America" I believe. That is an excellent source of images of American Freemasonry.


----------



## pddgm97 (Apr 6, 2013)

There is a sewing store in Key West that had a bag full of stitched masonis squares next time I'm there I'll check for you.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DDWW (Jun 27, 2013)

pddgm97 said:


> There is a sewing store in Key West that had a bag full of stitched masonis squares next time I'm there I'll check for you.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Any luck as yet?

Thanks!

Rod Collins, PM
Eloy 46, Eloy, AZ


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

